# American made RCS system



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Now that RCS is being made in America, When someone asks me about them i can now reccommend it.

Yesterday a club member called me with interest in converting a piece of rolling stock and 1 engine to 

Battery power for open house events.

The only thing he asked was to make sure it was good Quality stuff, and under no CONDITIONS did

he want to fly his Trains as in use heavy Model airplane controllers that


hang around his neck .

Has anyone tried one of these Cordless renovations Carrier Board


kits http://www.cordlessrenovations.com with the


NEW AND IMPROVED American made RCS system installed ?

Thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick. 
I think you will find that the TX handpiece and RX are still made in Fiji and not the USA. 
By now Cordless Renovations may be making the cloned ELITE ESC I sold them the rights to, but I don't think so. 
In any case I retain ownership of the name Remote Control Systems (RCS) and continue production of my range of ESC's under that name.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What, No ones used this stuff before ?

Jeeez, I guess Battery power isn't as Popular as

some would have us beleive..............


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that battery power is still very popular, at least it is here in G_d's Country. 

I suspect that a lot of folks recognize that RCS is an Australian product, not an American made device.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

The edit function doesn't work. Just thought you'd want to know, Shad.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about where it is designed, assembled or produced! The RCS Elite r/c system has been my system of choice ever since I went to r/c battery power. I like it and I'm going to keep using it! Cordless Renovations has the Elite series now so they will be the ones I will deal with. There are some developments that are in the works to "upgrade" the Elite system. The main criticism of the system is that of range. At 27mhz the signal seems to get lost amid the ambient "motor noise" causing the signal to be lost somewhere between 50 and 150 ft. This isn't a problem for me as my layout doesn't go more than 75 ft. in any direction. The people at CR seem to think that they may have a solution and they are working on it. As I understand it, this "upgrade" ( something about making the signal 2.4 ghz) should be able to be retro-fitted to existing RCS Elite units. That is all that I have heard about it. I like the pocket sized TX unit. For what it was designed to do, it is still the best unit on the market! 

Oh yeah, the edit function only works for the first three hours after you post and then it disappears! (This last bit was added with the "edit" function.)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Steve. 
Thank you for the kind words. 
It is pleasing for me that others appreciate my design concept. 
Even though the range of the 27 MHz frequency was somewhat restricted, when compared to other higher frequencies, quite good range could be achieved with judicious antenna placement and proper motor "noise" suppression. As long as either Dave, Don or I did the installation. Some consumers had trouble getting decent range no matter what they did. 
My old Elsema R/C based 27 MHz R/C system was sold to Dave Goodson and an unnamed "group" precisely so that there would be continued availability. 
Dave and the "group" did not buy the name Remote Control System (RCS) which I continue to own and use to market my current range of ESC's. 
I am sure we will all hear about it if and when CR manages to get a system up and running on 2.4 GHz. 
In the meantime, to the best of my knowledge, what is currently being offered is not actually made in the USA. 
Until I am corrected in that statement it is erroneous to claim it is made in the USA.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 18 Mar 2011 06:45 PM 
Honestly, I couldn't care less about where it is designed, assembled or produced! The RCS Elite r/c system has been my system of choice ever since I went to r/c battery power. I like it and I'm going to keep using it! Cordless Renovations has the Elite series now so they will be the ones I will deal with. There are some developments that are in the works to "upgrade" the Elite system. The main criticism of the system is that of range. At 27mhz the signal seems to get lost amid the ambient "motor noise" causing the signal to be lost somewhere between 50 and 150 ft. This isn't a problem for me as my layout doesn't go more than 75 ft. in any direction. The people at CR seem to think that they may have a solution and they are working on it. As I understand it, this "upgrade" ( something about making the signal 2.4 ghz) should be able to be retro-fitted to existing RCS Elite units. That is all that I have heard about it. I like the pocket sized TX unit. For what it was designed to do, it is still the best unit on the market! 

Oh yeah, the edit function only works for the first three hours after you post and then it disappears! (This last bit was added with the "edit" function.)


Thanks for the info Steve,

Very helpful indeed.

Do you have any info on this Battery car.

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com 


That will be my starting point,

Then i will move on to the New and Improved American RCS System.

Thanks for your Help, You seem to be one of the few that really knows how this stuff works.

Thanks again 

Nick.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

We are currently in the manufacturing and in the design process of the New RailLinx Control System which includes an upgrade for the current RCS Elite Series customers taking their 27mhz to 900mhz giving them up to 500ft. line of sight usage. The upgrade offers the current RCS customer a new digital hand controller along with a new 900mhz receiver that will plug into your existing Elite Series Throttle. This upgrade also includes new programming, seven additional control functions and the ability to operate 16 engines or consists all at the same time. We are also in the process of designing a new PNP Sound Card and we just came out with the New RCS RailLinx PNP Booster that dissipate heat from your existing throttle, increasing it's stall speed from 3amp to 12amp. Read more at www.cordlessrenovations.com or see it in action at the ECLSTS. 

Nick, you can see the New RailLinx Hand Controller at the RCS booths at the ECLSTS in York, PA next week. 

Steve Stocham, good to hear from you...check with Dave Goodson at the beginning of April because he will have a sample of the New RailLinx hand controller to show customers before we go into full production. 

As for comments regarding, Made in the USA...all products manufactured by Cordless Renovations, LLC including the New RailLinx Control System and the current Elite Series 3, 6 & 9amps throttles have been manufactured in North America by Cordless Renovations, LLC for the past year. The only products that Cordless Renovations, LLC does not manufacture are the lithium and nimh single cells made by Sanyo in Japan distributed by Sanyo Distirbution, San Diego, CA. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Rick,

For clearing up all the False info.

As you know im not a battery guy, But willing to try new things. 


But i do believe in the truth being told.

Thank you and RCS America, You rule................

See you next weekend at ECLSTS.

You will be there yourself ?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Until the new Raillinx system is actually on sale, the R/C components of the only system that has been sold for the last year in the USA year by Dave Goodson and Don Sweet, were actually made in Fiji by Elsema, and not the USA. 
It is erroneous to imply otherwise.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nick, yes I will be there hobbling around with a broken ankle, but come by an introduce yourself. 

Tony, who do you think manufactured the 3, 6 & 9amps for Don? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Until the Australian made stock ran out, I did. 
Lets see. The last of the 6 and 9 amp ESC's I made were shipped out to Don and Dave in August 2010.
So your claim of making them for the last* year* is also not exactly truthful.

As to the 9? amp unit you designed. Only 4 x 3 amp diodes in a bridge formation could fit on the pcb. They were supposed to carry nine amps. I don't think so. 

Smart move going to 900 MHz. 
I take it you do know you cannot legally sell them via dealers in the UK and Australia.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 18 Mar 2011 06:45 PM 



Oh yeah, the edit function only works for the first three hours after you post and then it disappears! (This last bit was added with the "edit" function.)

Steve, I appreciate your snide remark.

If you look closely, you will note that I told Shad that his edit function didn't work exactly 12 MINUTES after the original post.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

based on this thread, and past threads on this topic..im now quite certain I will not be looking into the "American Made RCS system" in the future.. 
I have seen too much misinformation and deceit on the US side of things.. 

Will Dave Goodson and Don Sweet continue to sell Tony's "classic" RCS systems? 
if so, I might be interested in that..those guys have been top-notch in my experience.. 
I do hope those systems will continue to sold in the US. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess this will go on ALL summer???? between you two???


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
I wasn't trying to be snide. I missed the part about the 12 minutes (sorry, my bad) and I made the assumption that you had waited too long (yeah, I know what happens when you "assume!") 

Rick,
Will you be posting pics of the new system and the "upgrades" (900 mhz rather than 2.4 Ghz. Okay, thanks for the correction)? I will indeed check with Dave. Thanks!

Scot,
I'd counsel holding off on judgement about the "new" system until it shows up and we can see what it's all about! I agree that the whole "Made in America" thing is really over the top though. The system could be made on Mars for all I care as long as it works! This whole deal between Rick and Tony should _never_ have gone public here on MLS the way it has but that is water under the bridge! I would advise not letting personal distaste keep you from at least checking out a viable "new" system! Just between you, me (and everyone here on MLS) it only helps our hobby when we get more choices of newer, better, more exciting products!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 19 Mar 2011 08:48 AM 
I guess this will go on ALL summer???? between you two???



I assume you are referring to the RCS squabble. If so, I am very tired of it already. But it seems to me to be very one sided, as Tony takes advantage of every opportunity to dog Rick
and Rick tries to ignore Tony as much as he can.

The fact of the matter is Tony screwed up and didn't trademark RCS. You can't retain the rights to something you don't own. 

Now in my opinion, I think Rick using the name just makes things confusing for us, the consumer. I don't think it is a good idea. But it is his business and his choice, and he has every right to do so.

A cease fire is in order before both your reputations are irreparably damaged.
I can't speak for others, but I am very close to that point now. I've done a small amount of business with both of you gentleman, and would like to be a return customer.
Either one of you can put a stop to this nonsense. If you want my return business, one of you will have to step up and be the bigger man.

I'm waiting...................
Ralph


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

God I hope not Marty. 

Scot, I think a lot of enthusiasts have been miss-informed about this whole transaction and it's quite unforunate because a portion of his (Tony) company was sold and he decided not to inform his customers. 

Hi Steve, yes shorty we will have information on the new RCS website @ www.remotecontrolsystems.com. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OPosted By Scottychaos on 19 Mar 2011 08:36 AM 
based on this thread, and past threads on this topic..im now quite certain I will not be looking into the "American Made RCS system" in the future.. 
I have seen too much misinformation and deceit on the US side of things.. 

Will Dave Goodson and Don Sweet continue to sell Tony's "classic" RCS systems? 
if so, I might be interested in that..those guys have been top-notch in my experience.. 
I do hope those systems will continue to sold in the US. 

thanks, 
Scot 

Now this thread was started to find out some Battery info ...



Now can someone answer the posted Question please so i fix up my club member up.


Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What 'heavy' airplane controllers? Bulky? yes but not very heavy sir. I've got 2 and since the trains continue to run when I shut off the Tx, I set them down a lot, never would wear one... 

My reflection on the ensuing debate is both gentlemen use this site to sell their goods. Far beyond the bylaws. Your promotion is stepping into it. 

My humble Opinion of these two? I'd trust their products more than I'd trust them. 

To answer your question... No and I never will. 

There ya go. 

As Ever, 
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze, Louise!!! 

What part of "NO PERSONAL ATTACKS" don't you people understand? 

(Yes, I did edit out the most egregious of the offending portions of the posts, and subsequent references thereto.)

And Rick, Tony...

Keep the dispute OFF the forums, please! 


Later, 

K


----------

